# [H/EU-Eredar] Austrians Elite sucht



## chrivan (10. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

 

Wir von der Gilde Austrians Elite suchen noch Leute zum Aufbau unserer Gilde.

 

• Klasse und Level sind egal.

• Alter ich nicht wichtig, jeder ist willkommen.

Spaß steht an erster Stelle. Später sollen, wenn es die Mitgliederanzahl etc. zulässt, dann Instanzen,Raids etc. zusammen in Angriff genommen werden.

 

Also wenn DU ein Teil so einer Gilden Gemeinschaft sein willst bist Du herzlich willkommen.

 

Melde Dich einfach bei irgendjemanden von unserer Gilde. Wir freuen uns auf zahlreiche Mitglieder.


----------

